# Port Forwarding with D-Link DI-524 Wireless Router



## DarknessDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone know how to setup port forwarding with this router?

Ive tried google but it didnt bring up anything of use to me...

I also have a server running IIS on Windows Server 2003 Enterprise SP. so if there is any settings i need to add to that as well and if you know what i need to do it would be greatly appreciated.

DD


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here you go, pick your application from the list: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-524/DI-524index.htm


----------

